# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Security & Defense >  List of YOUR Militia

## garrettwombat

i know a lot of you are turned off to militias because you think of armed revolution.
the purpose of militias are to be prepared whether it be disasters or tyranny. 
no matter what your political beliefs are, it is good to be prepared, for your sake and your families sake. the purpose of the militia is NOT to organize an armed revolution, unless the government decides to strike first, then our Ron Paul revolution will mean nothing.

you never know when something could happen. 2 days from now, a year from now, midnight tonight, anything could happen.

i recently joined my local militia here in Georgia and i urge all of you to do the same. you learn a lot. everyone in the militia is very cool and helpful. they all think like we do in politics and love Ron Paul.

the easiest way to find your local militia is through the Google search engine.
simply type "(your state) militia" or "the militia of (your state)"

if any of you use myspace it is a great way to keep in touch with your militia organizers and find your militia if you failed to do so doing a Google search, just get on myspace and go to the search page and for display name type in "(your state) militia" or "the militia of (your state)"


stay away from militias who talk of anarchy, such as the "rogue nation of eternal militias" these militias are terrorist organizations and have no useful purpose of your time.

what is a militia?



> its kinda like the army. obviously it isnt your occupation so it is something you do on the weekends or once or twice a month... depending on the militia, some are more militant, others more laid back.
> 
> most do not require you to be in any kind of top physical condition. everyone is accepted normally as long as you are over 18.... most militias encourage you to get your rifle if you want to participate in patrols and missions
> 
> to stay organized a lot of us use ham radios and just plain old email... in my militia a mission alert is emailed out 48 prior to training. we meet up on the property, and from the second we get on the property they have us in the mind frame that "$#@! has hit the fan"... that there is no government or government is taking over, or "whoever" could be anyone really, has broken down the structure of a free society...
> 
> the main purpose is not to protect your country but to protect yourself... if a disaster strikes you wont have to rely on government... if america gets taken over you can defend yourself if the military is no where around... and if government is taking away your rights you have a way to gain them back.
> 
> its more about a network of people who can organize if $#@! does really hit the fan and can react tactically to survive.
> ...

----------


## Nirvikalpa

Watch out - the government is watching you like a hawk.  You're an 'extremist' to them.  Just be aware of that.

Do so on the down-low.  Otherwise, you're just giving the government a list of people that they know would revolt against them.  They'll take away your arms before the rest of us.

----------


## Paulitical Correctness

I'm sure my internet surfing activities are already monitored - googling local militia groups is probably a bad idea.

----------


## Give me liberty

Better not, otherwise, your a mole, mole 
J/k.

a mole working with the feds, who wants to see the list of the  militia.

very bad idea through. 
Mods lock this thread.

----------


## SeanEdwards

Don't associate with anyone who discusses illegal activities. More than likely they are an informer trying to entrap you.

----------


## rockandrollsouls

Is a militia an illegal activity? I'm sure I am being eyed just for posting this, but out of curiosity I will google onward. It's an interesting proposition.

----------


## SeanEdwards

> Is a militia an illegal activity? I'm sure I am being eyed just for posting this, but out of curiosity I will google onward. It's an interesting proposition.


Militia in itself is not illegal, but these groups are regularly targeted by law enforcement and infiltrated. And the feds are not at all above using entrapment to trick law abiding people into a conspiracy conviction.

----------


## Sandra

We have a pseudo militia in ourneighborhood we call the "Car Force".

----------


## garrettwombat

no militias are not illegal... the militia i belong to is well respected in my county... some of you people are so paranoid its rediculous... i have for one seen the "rogue nation" at work and the government doesnt give a rats ass about them... there main site has a banner saying 

"ak-47, 400 dollars. map of washington DC, 3 dollars... making sure your children grow up in a free society, priceless"


how many of you have actually lost any freedoms you say you try to defend... when it comes down to it you guys would sit there with your little protest signs while they have their M-15's held to your head.

----------


## garrettwombat

> Militia in itself is not illegal, but these groups are regularly targeted by law enforcement and infiltrated. And the feds are not at all above using entrapment to trick law abiding people into a conspiracy conviction.


the biggest militia in america the "ohio and michigan militia" have never been targeted in the 40 years they have been around... no member has ever been harassed... no one has ever been bothered... you have a right to be in a militia and most of the people in your area will respect you if you are, one day they might have to rely on you.

----------


## roho76

There are a lot of pro Isreal stuff on the michiganmilitia.com . When I dig farther into the site I find more. Huh.

----------


## NeoRayden

http://www.indianamilitia.org

http://www.thirdcc.org



In Liberty For Humanity,

Colonel Michael Strauss IMC-G2

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

I live in NJ. Do we even have one? Probably not lol

----------


## Kludge

> I live in NJ. Do we even have one? Probably not lol


http://www.constitution.org/mil/mil_us.htm

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

oh wow...about all is is one little aol email address lol. haha thanks. He's in my county I will contact him. I guess the socialists did a good job at ruining our tradition

----------


## NeoRayden

http://www.awrm.org visit the forum and meet people in your area.

----------


## Andrew-Austin

> I'm sure my internet surfing activities are already monitored - googling local militia groups is probably a bad idea.


Haha, well if your paranoid like me then use scroogle.org

----------


## pcosmar

I am a "friend of the Militia" as I am disarmed.
I have been in contact with the local group and they understand an accept my situation.
I have been invited to join them in training but they asked me to make my self known so no one accidentally hands me a weapon.
I would not want to get any of the folks in trouble.
The Michigan Militia is an above board and Legal group of Folks that get together to train.

As far a "getting on a list", I am already on lists. That is why I can *not* buy a gun.

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

> I am a "friend of the Militia" as I am disarmed.
> I have been in contact with the local group and they understand an accept my situation.
> I have been invited to join them in training but they asked me to make my self known so no one accidentally hands me a weapon.
> I would not want to get any of the folks in trouble.
> The Michigan Militia is an above board and Legal group of Folks that get together to train.
> 
> As far a "getting on a list", I am already on lists. That is why I can *not* buy a gun.


What "lists"? Just ask people around the streets, you'll find a gun  There's always someone selling what the government won't let you have.

----------


## pcosmar

> What "lists"? Just ask people around the streets, you'll find a gun  There's always someone selling what the government won't let you have.


Actually I remain legal and comply with the law, even though I disagree and dislike it.
If *TSHTF*, I will consider the "rules" to have changed and will pick up whatever becomes available.
I believe that is a right.
I am an honest Outlaw.

As to 


> What "lists"?


 I am on several, My DNA is on file, as required of an EX Felon, as are my prints, a record of my tattoo's and scars.
I also was "considered armed and dangerous" on nation wide warrants in the past. Though I have gotten past that and have been legal for some years, I am sure there are still records. 
I am known to be NOT SHEEP.

That was all before I got politically active.
Now I am a Domestic Terrorist.
http://www.homelandstupidity.us/2007...rorist-threat/

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

> Actually I remain legal and comply with the law, even though I disagree and dislike it.
> If *TSHTF*, I will consider the "rules" to have changed and will pick up whatever becomes available.
> I believe that is a right.
> I am an honest Outlaw.
> 
> As to  I am on several, My DNA is on file, as required of an EX Felon, as are my prints, a record of my tattoo's and scars.
> I also was "considered armed and dangerous" on nation wide warrants in the past. Though I have gotten past that and have been legal for some years, I am sure there are still records. 
> I am known to be NOT SHEEP.
> 
> ...


Wow. Interesting. I'm not an ex-felon because I was never caught.  but I am pretty clean nowadays.

----------


## luke-gr

I was largely unaware of the militia idea before this year.  I always thought of the National Guard as the militia.  With a new awareness, I have much more of an understanding of why the militiamen do what they do.  I intend on taking part of the Appleseed Project within the next couple months.  I currently do not own any firearms but that will change in the very near future.

NC militia is here http://www.ncmilitia.org/

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

What eactly do they do? They have like little to no influence, at least in my state.

----------


## liberteebell

> Is a militia an illegal activity? I'm sure I am being eyed just for posting this, but out of curiosity I will google onward. It's an interesting proposition.


Not according to the Bill of Rights:


Amendment II

A well regulated *militia*, being necessary to the security of a free state, the right of the people to keep and bear arms, shall not be infringed. 


It's our own government that has given militias a bad name.

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

Does this mean I can start my own militia? I used to be apart of a neo-Confederate secessionist group. But they were anti-slavery.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> I was largely unaware of the militia idea before this year.  I always thought of the National Guard as the militia.  With a new awareness, I have much more of an understanding of why the militiamen do what they do.  I intend on taking part of the Appleseed Project within the next couple months.  I currently do not own any firearms but that will change in the very near future.
> 
> NC militia is here http://www.ncmilitia.org/


These are the good guys.  No weird charismatic leader, no bizarre apocalyptic hopes, no racist agenda.  If you are in NC and want to get involved in the kind of militia the Founders envisioned, not preparing for armed rebellion or revolt, but preparing for defense against natural disaster, invasion, etc; then these are the guys you need to hook up with.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> I live in NJ. Do we even have one? Probably not lol


http://www.njmilitia.org/

----------


## Gideon

*I ask, sir, what is the militia? 
It is the whole people except for a few public officials.  * 

George Mason


With very few exceptions, every male member of this board is also a member of the militia, and women are always welcome to volunteer.

The big difference between active and passive militia is the level of training and team-building.

----------


## christagious

> the biggest militia in america the "ohio and michigan militia" have never been targeted in the 40 years they have been around... no member has ever been harassed... no one has ever been bothered... you have a right to be in a militia and most of the people in your area will respect you if you are, one day they might have to rely on you.


100% right.  For example:

The Ohio Defense Force, althougha private militia and they do not take orders from any military establishment, they do volunteer their service to the local government. 


> This has included the County Commissioners, Sheriff, Police and Emergency Operations. All missions requested by the local government entity must fall with in the parameters of our Mission Statement, Constitution, and training.


Past missions have included Shadyside in 1990, where SODF members were a vital part in the flood rescue and recovery.  In 1993 they established a
community service mission with the Village of White Cottage, providing security and parade traffic control during their Community Days Festival. This has been an annual mission for more than 10 years. 
In 1994 they began participating in the Muskingum County disaster drills. This training is with fire, EMS, police, sheriff, and Highway Patrol, just to mention
a few. In 2005 and 2006 we assisted with the Toys-for-Tots drive.


So are these guys targeted by the government?  I'd say not considering they've helped out.  I only hope they'll be on our side when TSHTF

----------


## Carehn

> no militias are not illegal... the militia i belong to is well respected in my county... some of you people are so paranoid its rediculous... i have for one seen the "rogue nation" at work and the government doesnt give a rats ass about them... there main site has a banner saying 
> 
> "ak-47, 400 dollars. map of washington DC, 3 dollars... making sure your children grow up in a free society, priceless"
> 
> 
> how many of you have actually lost any freedoms you say you try to defend... when it comes down to it you guys would sit there with your little protest signs while they have their M-15's held to your head.


O no it wont go down like that at all! I will be the one with the M-15. They will be dead. 
I know Its just talk now but i am my militia. Just buy a box of shells every time you go out and you will be ready. Don't wast money on things like caned food or watter. these are things you will take from the rich people with your gun. It will all make sense when you have the gun, gold, food, and watter and they have the big house they cant heat without there utilities.

----------


## Doktor_Jeep

Militia is not illegal.

You see it works like this: cops get into these super super "task forces" and "special units". These units get funding. The cops in them get prestige.

What kind of prestige? 

Every year in November they have the SWAT roundup in Orange County Florida at the sheriffs range. I used to get a pass to go because my old club was right next to it. I was once chided for not caring to go (having other things to do but at the time I did know some of the local SWAT guys who would attend my USPSA 3-Gun match) and told "hey man, you should go just to see the SWAT groupies".

SWAT groupies?

Yes, they have groupies.

I said prestige, right?

Now these units, teams, etc, need funding. Usually coming from Federal Grants or YOU as a taxpayer in one way or the other. Sometimes it comes from illegal property seizure.

OK so now Joe Special Operator has to file a report. It's the end of the quarter or the fiscal year and that report needs to be good. Why? Because if they actaully tell the truth, like not having found anything beyond the usual petty criminals and happenstance, it means no funding. 

No funding means no special unit or team. It means no special training whereby the members are paid to get sent to various tactical schools around the country and shoot all week  - like a paid vacation for the most part. No extra pay and  no nice toys to play with either.

And no SWAT groupies.

So what do you think the report is going to say? The truth? No. Unless you have Hizbollah actually running about the farm roads in technicals trying to blow stuff up, an honest report will have nothing.

But there won't be any SWAT groupies.

So the report that gets filed will be a well wordsmithed piece using terms like "imminent threat" and "growing danger", and will revolve around a very gray and shadowy treatment of the idea of "risk assessment". It will make the pencil pushers, most of them used to supporting security over liberty for their entire lives, piss themselves and fight for more federal grant or local tax dollars to keep the money flowing. The fear is also sold to the people, who will piss themselves and be more inclined to vote for their pollys who manage to get the grant money and keep the ball rolling.

And that is how things work in America today. Fear can be sold for money just like a product, depending on the packaging and duping the buyer. They will make militias as bad and evil as they need it to be. 

And knowing militia, being an operator, and a trainer, I can say that in the few times I have gotten the words of one of these specialists, or seen their reports, they think we are all on the level of NAVY SEALS or SAS Commandos. Heck I get a superiority complex when falling into that info, because I know the truth and indeed a mouse can roar when you see what they think about us. 

But let's not get stupid. I don't think that they think we are all Uber Tactical ass-kickers. At the current assessment, one half of the militia today will accidentally shoot the other half. Team movement and communications are pathetic and I have stressed this for years. Nobody will listen but surely I will hear the laments when Billy Bob accidentally shoots down his cousin. 

No the reason why the make us out to be a cross between the Terminator and Rambo is because the brainless politicians in their soft cushy offices piss themselves and keep the money flowing.

----------


## Kenso

> Don't wast money on things like caned food or watter. these are things you will take from the rich people with your gun.


If your survival plan is to take what you need from others by force, don't expect to remain among the living for very long.  Bad idea.  I'm sure quite a few "rich people" own guns as well.

----------


## Bradley in DC

> Not according to the Bill of Rights:
> 
> 
> Amendment II
> 
> A well regulated *militia*, being necessary to the security of a free state, the right of the people to keep and bear arms, shall not be infringed. 
> 
> 
> It's our own government that has given militias a bad name.


and the enumerated powers clause:

To provide for calling forth the Militia to execute the Laws of the Union, suppress Insurrections and repel Invasions;

To provide for organizing, arming, and disciplining the Militia, and for governing such Part of them as may be employed in the Service of the United States, reserving to the States respectively, the Appointment of the Officers, and the Authority of training the Militia according to the discipline prescribed by Congress;

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> If your survival plan is to take what you need from others by force, don't expect to remain among the living for very long.  Bad idea.  I'm sure quite a few "rich people" own guns as well.


I'm with you. Not only is it stupid, but more importantly IT'S WRONG.

PS - what part of NC?  8-)

----------


## Dequeant

> Don't wast money on things like caned food or watter. these are things you will take from the rich people with your gun.


You're retarded.  Most likely the first person you try and rob will kill you......and rightfully so.

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

> You're retarded.  Most likely the first person you try and rob will kill you......and rightfully so.


Well... if push comes to shove and you have to be a thug to survive.... survival is a very big incentive

----------


## AutoDas

The militia around here is the neighborhood patrol. There are lots of eggings and six cars broken into past two weeks. And I live in a really liberal middle-class part of Washington with a brand new high school right across the street. I thought a police officer was never off duty and we have one park his patrol car in front of his driveway.

----------


## Doktor_Jeep

> Well... if push comes to shove and you have to be a thug to survive.... survival is a very big incentive


And if you become a thug, the real militia will kill you. 

There is a reason why we have a code of ethics:

http://www.awrm.org/nms/NMS_S1.pdf

1.0 STATEMENT OF ETHICS
It is the duty of the citizens militia to protect and defend the unalienable Rights of
all members of the community. Under no circumstances will the militia of [state]
tolerate those who advocate acts of criminal violence, terrorism, racism or a change away from our republican form of government; nor will it support any specific political party or candidate, nor espouse any particular religious denomination or doctrine. All members must understand the duties and obligation of both citizens and government under the [Constitution].

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> And if you become a thug, the real militia will kill you. 
> 
> There is a reason why we have a code of ethics:
> 
> http://www.awrm.org/nms/NMS_S1.pdf
> 
> 1.0 STATEMENT OF ETHICS
> It is the duty of the citizens militia to protect and defend the unalienable Rights of
> all members of the community. Under no circumstances will the militia of [state]
> tolerate those who advocate acts of criminal violence, terrorism, racism or a change away from our republican form of government; nor will it support any specific political party or candidate, nor espouse any particular religious denomination or doctrine. All members must understand the duties and obligation of both citizens and government under the [Constitution].


and not shed a tear about it.

----------


## Hawk45

> 100% right.  For example:
> 
> The Ohio Defense Force, althougha private militia and they do not take orders from any military establishment, they do volunteer their service to the local government. 
> 
> Past missions have included Shadyside in 1990, where SODF members were a vital part in the flood rescue and recovery.  In 1993 they established a
> community service mission with the Village of White Cottage, providing security and parade traffic control during their Community Days Festival. This has been an annual mission for more than 10 years. 
> In 1994 they began participating in the Muskingum County disaster drills. This training is with fire, EMS, police, sheriff, and Highway Patrol, just to mention
> a few. In 2005 and 2006 we assisted with the Toys-for-Tots drive.
> 
> ...



I hate to tell you but the Ohio Defense Force like ALL the 'defense forces' states and Puerto Rico have set up are NOT the militia.  They are the UNPAID part of the National Guard and come under the direct control of the Adjudent General of each state.  The Defense Forces and State Guard units were formed when it came out the the National Guard for each state did NOT belong to the Governor but were in actuality a third of the active component of our military.  While they are under the direct control of the Governor they can and HAVE been activated by the President.  A prime example was the Tn Defense Force (now called the Tn State Guard) units that were activated to man guard units that were being activated during Desert Storm 1.

New York has the oldest having been in existance since the 1800's, and California and Texas having some of the bigger ones

Currently the State Guard/Defense Forces are active in 33 states and Puerto Rico.   They were started after two Governors lost lawsuits against the US Federal Government saying that the National Guard in their states could not be activated without the consent of the Governor.

The main thing is they are NOT the militia as the founders envisioned.

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

> And if you become a thug, the real militia will kill you. 
> 
> There is a reason why we have a code of ethics:
> 
> http://www.awrm.org/nms/NMS_S1.pdf
> 
> 1.0 STATEMENT OF ETHICS
> It is the duty of the citizen’s militia to protect and defend the unalienable Rights of
> all members of the community. Under no circumstances will the militia of [state]
> tolerate those who advocate acts of criminal violence, terrorism, racism or a change away from our republican form of government; nor will it support any specific political party or candidate, nor espouse any particular religious denomination or doctrine. All members must understand the duties and obligation of both citizens and government under the [Constitution].


Some states just don't have the tradition anymore.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Some states just don't have the tradition anymore.


Looks like yours does though:

http://www.njmilitia.org/

----------


## christagious

> I hate to tell you but the Ohio Defense Force like ALL the 'defense forces' states and Puerto Rico have set up are NOT the militia.  They are the UNPAID part of the National Guard and come under the direct control of the Adjudent General of each state.  The Defense Forces and State Guard units were formed when it came out the the National Guard for each state did NOT belong to the Governor but were in actuality a third of the active component of our military.  While they are under the direct control of the Governor they can and HAVE been activated by the President.  A prime example was the Tn Defense Force (now called the Tn State Guard) units that were activated to man guard units that were being activated during Desert Storm 1.
> 
> New York has the oldest having been in existance since the 1800's, and California and Texas having some of the bigger ones
> 
> Currently the State Guard/Defense Forces are active in 33 states and Puerto Rico.   They were started after two Governors lost lawsuits against the US Federal Government saying that the National Guard in their states could not be activated without the consent of the Governor.
> 
> The main thing is they are NOT the militia as the founders envisioned.


This probably explains why the guy I was getting info from was beating around the bush when I asked about what they would do in the case of martial law.

So by the sounds of things, this is something not worth joining?

----------


## garrettwombat

so funny... this thread doesnt have anything to do with "bearing arms"

if anything it has everything to do with the whole liberty forest.

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

> Looks like yours does though:
> 
> http://www.njmilitia.org/


That's the worst site I have EVER seen in my life LOL. They can't be taken seriously with a site like that. So when I join them do I actually get to train and stuff?

----------


## Hawk45

> That's the worst site I have EVER seen in my life LOL. They can't be taken seriously with a site like that. So when I join them do I actually get to train and stuff?


The reason some militia sites are vague is the fact that some states have passed illegal laws banning ANY training and groups calling themselves 'militia'.  Then there are also some that are only there because they are "Patriots for Profit"!

Some places folks have gotten together for re-enactor groups and putting on 'shows' and the re-creation of battles that happened in the past.  This way groups are thinking outside the perverbial box and can still train to be effective when the time comes for 'MILITIAS' to become active and effective.  Or as Grandad used to say, "There is more than one way to skin a cat.".

Unfortunately our once proud country is more and more looking at its citizens as the 'ENEMY' whether they call themselves militia, survivalist, home schoolers, christian fundamentalist or whatever.

That is why some folks flock to Ron Paul as they see him as the LAST hope for a peaceful re-joining of government and its citizens.

----------


## Kenso

> PS - what part of NC?  8-)


I'm in Wilmington, but I have family that lives in your area as well.  Maybe I'll run into you sometime when I'm up that way.

----------

